# LED light output



## grodude

I was looking at the Platinum LED 150w. They say it replaces a 250w HPS  and the average power draw is 50w for veg and 87w for bloom. I thought  this was a good thing at first because it's putting out 150w of usable  light and using less than 100w of power. My main reason for buying an  LED is to save on electricity costs as it is very high in my area. Is my  understanding of how it works correct, or is it only putting out 100w  of light when drawing 100w of electricity? I'd also like to look at  other brands to possibly find a cheaper light, but I want to make sure  I'm not sacrificing quality if the average draw is less than the output  stated.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Sorry, but no your understanding is not correct.   In fact, I don't quite understand the 100W draw, but only putting out 50W of usable light during veg and 87W of usable light during flowering.  Those are the actual wattage numbers.  And, regardless of the sales hype, it will not replace a 250W HPS.   

One of the things I did learn about LEDs is that good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good.  I got 2 larger LEDs a while ago trying to get rid of my 1000W HPS and the heat associated with it.  Suffice it to say the 700W of LED did not even begin to replace the 1000W HPS.  I have not given up on them, but they were certainly did not do what I was led to believe that they would do.  They are not that much cooler and I did not get nearly the yield that I got from the HPS


----------



## Grower13

I've seen these veg and produce product as well as HPS per watt......... check out their work on youtube

https://www.illumitex.com/illumitex-direct/


----------



## WeedHopper

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sorry, but no your understanding is not correct.   In fact, I don't quite understand the 100W draw, but only putting out 50W of usable light during veg and 87W of usable light during flowering.  Those are the actual wattage numbers.  And, regardless of the sales hype, it will not replace a 250W HPS.
> 
> One of the things I did learn about LEDs is that good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good.  I got 2 larger LEDs a while ago trying to get rid of my 1000W HPS and the heat associated with it.  Suffice it to say the 700W of LED did not even begin to replace the 1000W HPS.  I have not given up on them, but they were certainly did not do what I was led to believe that they would do.  They are not that much cooler and I did not get nearly the yield that I got from the HPS



Yep,,,i agree.


----------



## sopappy

Grower13 said:


> I've seen these veg and produce product as well as HPS per watt......... check out their work on youtube
> 
> https://www.illumitex.com/illumitex-direct/



very impressive, youtube next, do you have one? getting one?
this was fun http://www.illumitex.com/how-much-will-you-save-illumitex-led-grow-lights/#

this wasn't, holy crap, almost 3 grand in Canada, HPS looking pretty good again


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Grower13 said:


> I've seen these veg and produce product as well as HPS per watt......... check out their work on youtube
> 
> https://www.illumitex.com/illumitex-direct/



I take everything on Youtube with a grain of salt.  Anyone can make anything look like they want to.  I have seen videos where they purport to grow a "tree" with a few CFLs.  However, back to the adage--good LEDs are not cheap.  And these are not cheap.  I do believe that watt for watt they can rival an HPS.  This is not true of inexpensive LEDs though.


----------



## Grower13

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I take everything on Youtube with a grain of salt. Anyone can make anything look like they want to. I have seen videos where they purport to grow a "tree" with a few CFLs. However, back to the adage--good LEDs are not cheap. And these are not cheap. I do believe that watt for watt they can rival an HPS. This is not true of inexpensive LEDs though.


 

 "My main reason for buying an LED is to save on electricity costs as it is very high in my area."


sorry I was just trying help him get a light that works and would probably pay for itself for him in under a year. I forgot LEDs are not tolerated here.


----------



## Rosebud

LED's and GH are tolerated here... Nice to see you G13.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> LED's and GH are tolerated here... Nice to see you G13.


 

not sure about that........ lots of peeps using them no longer post here........ why is that?......btw add coco to the list as well.


----------



## WeedHopper

You mean PJ doesnt post here. Why,,,,, i never said nothen. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> You mean PJ doesnt post here. Why,,,,, i never said nothen. :rofl:


 


your just making my point.......... this site has lost its way........ no longer open to everyone's ideas and growing style........ and much of the intolerance comes from those who haven't posted a grow here in how long?......... I'm wasting my time here........ yall enjoy the very small circle you've created here.


----------



## WeedHopper

Huh,,,G13,,,what the hell Bro,,,its like your looking for a fight. I always mess with PJ. I have sent ppl to him with thier LED questions many times when he posted here and at Marijuana Culture. You need to smoke a bowl or something. Damn


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Grower13 said:


> "My main reason for buying an LED is to save on electricity costs as it is very high in my area."
> 
> 
> sorry I was just trying help him get a light that works and would probably pay for itself for him in under a year. I forgot LEDs are not tolerated here.



Sorry, I was just trying to save him money by not spending hundreds or possibly thousands on a light that may not do what he wants.  I fail to see how what I posted could be considered intolerant of LEDs.  It is more a be cautious because things are not always what they seem.  You certainly do not believe that everything posted on YouTube is true do you?  I have grown with LEDs--I am not just talking out of my a$$ here.  There are many of us here that took someone's advise on inexpensive LEDs and were very disappointed...and have gone back to HPS.  I was not even actually disagreeing with you, just advising caution.  Jeez, not everything has to be a fight.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Cheep LED's can VEG just fine.

But it takes quality (EXPENSIVE) fixtures to FLOWER LED

I have been 100% LED for 2+ years 
My last 3 grows (or is it 4?) have been using a 400+ Spectrum King fixture (dimmed down to 225w draw this time, 265 last)

Joe 420 Camel's latest-n-greatest


:48:


----------



## pcduck

Grower13 said:


> not sure about that........ lots of peeps using them no longer post here........ why is that?......btw add coco to the list as well.




What has happened to you G?
You haven't become a pot snob, have you?


LEDs are tolerated here, just as any style of growing is. There are many threads on LEDs here. PJs holier than thou attitude just rubs people the wrong way. As it has on numerous forums.


----------



## Grower13

A couple of those 259 dollar light bars Illumitex makes will take care of most small growers veging needs for years at least 5 plus years imho........... just need the height in your space to keepem a couple of feet above your canopy so they don't burn your plants they're so powerful.......... and the electricity you save using them over t-5 will pay for them.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Hopefully, I'll be moving to a larger (3x3 or 4x4) tent in the not so distant future.

I can't wait to see how the SK-400+ works in those conditions.  
it always worries me, that my results are skewed by the cabinet size and others wont get as good results.


I veg under an 85w draw reflector series 

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Your right G13 i have not posted a grow in along time,,,but i have not given anybody a hard time about LEDS they use for thier grows,,,hell Keef uses Leds. Yes i have given PJ a jab or two,,but thats because he was jabbing 1st.  Lol 
like i said i sent ppl his way. Im not gonna fight with ya Little Brother.  Maybe your just having a bad day,,,i have them too,,,,here,,,take a toke,,,. :48: :48: :48:  yehaaaaaaaaaaa


Hell,,,if my boneheaded kids would get thier crap together where they could keep my Granddaughter all the time,,,i could grow again. And if i could afford the freaking GOOD LEDS,,,i would give them a try. I have grown with nothing but T5s,,,so i am not against trying different lights.


----------



## WeedHopper

Quote from Duck,,,,,LEDs are tolerated here, just as any style of growing is. There are many threads on LEDs here. PJs holier than thou attitude just rubs people the wrong way. As it has on numerous forums.​
:yeahthat:


----------



## Grower13

I didn't call you out hopper........ and I didn't say anything about pj......... but I did know how this thread would go and who would post in it........ if that makes me a "snob" to y'all well it just further proves my point.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah you big ole snob. Lol


----------



## pcduck

Grower13 said:


> I didn't call you out hopper........ and I didn't say anything about pj......... but I did know how this thread would go and who would post in it........ if that makes me a "snob" to y'all well it just further proves my point.




I can't see what your point is:huh::huh:


----------



## Dalahaze

Uhmm guys, I sorta just backed outa this thread, I don't like the direction it's headed (drama is not my thing) so I'll just sit this one out. Plainly people are in different camps on this issue and it has caused difficulties. I come here to relax, learn and exchange idea's in peace. Not to see people fuss that makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## WeedHopper

I think we just need to keep things light,,,get it,,,light,,,lol.
By the way i love Leds,,,i have them all over my house,,,including outside.


----------



## pcduck

Any more it seems, people get butt Hertz at a drop of a hat, over nothing.:cry: :baby:


----------



## Grower13

pcduck said:


> Any more it seems, people get butt Hertz at a drop of a hat, over nothing.:cry: :baby:


 

No *** hurt here............ you done kick over bucket of stupid......... and I've made my point.


----------



## WeedHopper

No,,,ive made my point.......just not sure what it was,,,what were we talking about? :48:

Oh yeah,,,G13 and Duck wear little red panies,,,:rofl:,,,,mine are much prettier, ,,they are blue and silky.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dalahaze

Peace. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WybIhLJjlTY[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

G13, you know i like you very much but your negativity to Mp is depressing to me.  You do seem angry at us and not sure why. Like Duck said everyone is welcome here and any type of grow is ok with me. We are getting a lot of new members daily and i am thrilled. if folks don't want to be here, that is ok too. 
We grow dank, we teach others to grow dank..


----------



## pcduck

Grower13 said:


> No *** hurt here............ you done kick over bucket of stupid......... and I've made my point.




Maybe if you said what your point is, we could understand. But just saying you made your point, over and over again doesn't help anyone understand what your point is. And I hope you had time to clean up your mess the bucket made.



Gotta love the way that silk feels against my skin. Nothing compares Weedhopper


----------



## DirtyDiana

Go LEDs!  Love mine!


----------



## Keef

Mars 300 Reflector Series --5 watts chips  !-- I'm good ! 

View attachment 20160629_071541.jpg


----------



## robertr

I am still using my Mars 2 900 going on two years, I have had to change two led's so far, best thing I did was remove the glass cover for better cooling and a few more lumens.


----------



## Rosebud

Good to know robertr, thanks.  
You are good keef!


----------



## Keef

That's not the way I meant it Funny Lady  Rose !-- Just saying they work O.K. for me -- I have no doubt there are better lights out there but I get by !


----------



## sopappy

pcduck said:


> Maybe if you said what your point is, we could understand. But just saying you made your point, over and over again doesn't help anyone understand what your point is. And I hope you had time to clean up your mess the bucket made.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the way that silk feels against my skin. Nothing compares Weedhopper



what the... G13, yer a team helping me with my stupid questions about growing pot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=452XjnaHr1A


----------



## sopappy

Dalahaze said:


> Peace.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WybIhLJjlTY



I thought they were launching into a cover of this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYMcSHzHqxA


----------



## Hushpuppy

All I have to say is I hate LEDs... Every time I try to look at them they blind me :doh:


----------



## HerbWatcher

grodude said:


> I was looking at the Platinum LED 150w. They say it replaces a 250w HPS  and the average power draw is 50w for veg and 87w for bloom. I thought  this was a good thing at first because it's putting out 150w of usable  light and using less than 100w of power. My main reason for buying an  LED is to save on electricity costs as it is very high in my area. Is my  understanding of how it works correct, or is it only putting out 100w  of light when drawing 100w of electricity? I'd also like to look at  other brands to possibly find a cheaper light, but I want to make sure  I'm not sacrificing quality if the average draw is less than the output  stated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help



YO DUDE CHECK OUT THE NUG CITY IN THE GROW JOURNAL SECTION. I HAVE 4, P150's. AND BEEN USEING THEM FOR OVER A YEAR WITH NO PROB'S.
PLATINUM LED's ARE ONE OF THE BEST LED's. BUT I HOPE YOU HAVE DEEP POCKETS. I ALSO HAVE 2 PLATINUM P4's. IF YOU NEED TO KNOW ANYTHING ELSE JUST ASK. 
AND FOR ALL YOU HATERS OUT THERE, LED's ARE THE BEST AND #@$% THE REST...................................H.W...................................................


----------



## AluminumMonster

If you are looking  to save money due to high electricity costs and high temps created by using hps, look in to LEC lighting. 30% reduction in heat and electricity usage. They produce a great finished product, I have some strains testing as high as 29.7%. The yeilds are acceptable in my opinion, I am averaging 1.28GPW. I can still feed like they are under hps, with LED you can easily over feed. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

HerbWatcher said:


> YO DUDE CHECK OUT THE NUG CITY IN THE GROW JOURNAL SECTION. I HAVE 4, P150's. AND BEEN USEING THEM FOR OVER A YEAR WITH NO PROB'S.
> PLATINUM LED's ARE ONE OF THE BEST LED's. BUT I HOPE YOU HAVE DEEP POCKETS. I ALSO HAVE 2 PLATINUM P4's. IF YOU NEED TO KNOW ANYTHING ELSE JUST ASK.
> AND FOR ALL YOU HATERS OUT THERE, LED's ARE THE BEST AND #@$% THE REST...................................H.W...................................................



:rofl:


----------



## AluminumMonster

HerbWatcher said:


> YO DUDE CHECK OUT THE NUG CITY IN THE GROW JOURNAL SECTION. I HAVE 4, P150's. AND BEEN USEING THEM FOR OVER A YEAR WITH NO PROB'S.
> PLATINUM LED's ARE ONE OF THE BEST LED's. BUT I HOPE YOU HAVE DEEP POCKETS. I ALSO HAVE 2 PLATINUM P4's. IF YOU NEED TO KNOW ANYTHING ELSE JUST ASK.
> AND FOR ALL YOU HATERS OUT THERE, LED's ARE THE BEST AND #@$% THE REST...................................H.W...................................................


Dood! You don't have to yell. Now my ears are ringing lol.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

HerbWatcher said:


> YO DUDE CHECK OUT THE NUG CITY IN THE GROW JOURNAL SECTION. I HAVE 4, P150's. AND BEEN USEING THEM FOR OVER A YEAR WITH NO PROB'S.
> PLATINUM LED's ARE ONE OF THE BEST LED's. BUT I HOPE YOU HAVE DEEP POCKETS. I ALSO HAVE 2 PLATINUM P4's. IF YOU NEED TO KNOW ANYTHING ELSE JUST ASK.
> AND FOR ALL YOU HATERS OUT THERE, LED's ARE THE BEST AND #@$% THE REST...................................H.W...................................................



Here Nug City is a T5 grow
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72792


----------



## HerbWatcher

WeedHopper said:


> Here Nug City is a T5 grow
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72792



Sticks (from T5's) and stones may break my bone's.
BUT LED;S WILL GET YOU STONED.......................


----------



## WeedHopper

Now that was funny. I like Leds,,just never grew with them. By the way you are a poet and didnt know it. Lol
By the way,,those sticks were some killer dank.


----------



## HerbWatcher

WeedHopper said:


> Now that was funny. I like Leds,,just never grew with them. By the way you are a poet and didnt know it. Lol
> By the way,,those sticks were some killer dank.



No I didn't know it. thanks.
And I believe you about the sticks being killa. 
I've been reading this site for a couple years now, and I know who's real.
Take care man......................h.w......................................................


----------



## DirtyDiana

So true, Aluminum-- ours require minimum nutes under LEDs, although it took us some trial & error to figure this out. Not tons of info out there on LEDS or aeroponic grows, so it's quite an experiment!


----------



## HerbWatcher

DirtyDiana said:


> So true, Aluminum-- ours require minimum nutes under LEDs, although it took us some trial & error to figure this out. Not tons of info out there on LEDS or aeroponic grows, so it's quite an experiment!



DirtyDiana, Hi, I'm kinda new here. I hope you don't mind if I ask you a few things. I take it (FROM THIS POST ) that you are growing with AERO? I'm just starting to build a little two site HPS unit to experiment with. Man I didn't think it would cost this much. But I went all out what the heck.
Anyway I was wondering if and what you use yo protect your roots from rot. And also ( IF YOU DON'T MIND ) how you keep your root zone & res. at the correct temps. Oh, and what nute's you maybe using.
How long have you been growing with AERO ?
Is it really as fast as they say ?
And how is the yield & high ?
I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY AND THANKS.....SEE YA......H.W..............


----------



## sopappy

DirtyDiana said:


> So true, Aluminum-- ours require minimum nutes under LEDs, although it took us some trial & error to figure this out. Not tons of info out there on LEDS or aeroponic grows, so it's quite an experiment!



So THIS is why my throat is sore, I 'm using waaay too much nutes?
My last batch from RDWC was horrible, I thought my rinsing was too little, too late. Do I need nutes at all?
I'm ebb and flow under LEDs, I see this post, have read that LEDs feed the plant, I'm following the nute label but I'm tempted to just try water for awhile and watch the plants.
What am I watching for? droop?


----------



## AluminumMonster

DirtyDiana said:


> So true, Aluminum-- ours require minimum nutes under LEDs, although it took us some trial & error to figure this out. Not tons of info out there on LEDS or aeroponic grows, so it's quite an experiment!


Going from h.p.s. to l.e.d. has to be difficult. I love how heavily I can feed with h.i.d. lights. L.E.C.s can really produce some quality cannabis. They also don't cost nearly as much as a quality l.e.d. and generate less heat than a h.p.s. I run 87 x 630w L.E.C.s and have been impressed with results.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

I too have heard awesome things about LEC's Isn't that what the big boys and girls are using in commercial?  Is that what NCH uses?  I think so.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> I too have heard awesome things about LEC's Isn't that what the big boys and girls are using in commercial?  Is that what NCH uses?  I think so.


Some of the big boys here in Colorado are. Most use the Gavitas, I'm pretty sure that's what NCH is using. I'm in a borderline desert environment, so we chose the L.E.C.s to offset heat. We have cactus and sand everywhere out here lol.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keef

HerbWatcher !-- D.D. and I are still learning !-- I built our system !-- What we use is 35 gallon storage boxes with a checkerboard yellow top !-- I used a 2" doorknob drill and drilled holes for 2" baskets and foam collars !--- Caulked the lid with silicone to prevent leaking !-- We use a 396 gph filtered pump which I glue to a ceramic tile to stablize it !-- I use a square figure 8 pvc spray manifold that goes on top the pump !-- I put a micro sprayer about every 3 inches !-- The box and pump system cost me about $50 to make !-- There are 35 squares on top the box like it was already laid out for U !-- We have about 8 of these with interchangeable parts !-- We run about 12 gallons of nute solution in each !-- Running the pumps 15 minutes on 15 off  the water stays in the mid so 70's ---We also run a bubbler in each box !-- Not so much to aerate the nutes solution but for air exchange in the box !--  We use Batonacare nutes --They recommend 10 mils per gallon --We use 3 mils !--- Interested in seeing or building one let me know I know the measurements by heart !-- Just posted some pics at the Old Farts Club today if U want to see what we do !


----------



## Keef

We use one Mars 300 Reflector Series per box !-- With both Veg and bloom switches both " On "--turning off half your light makes no sense to me !-- Anyway 2 boxes equal roughly 1 square meter/yard !


----------



## NorCalHal

Hello Everyone
I actually looked hard at LEC lights..but the cost is not there yet, as the footprint of the light is very small. I know some cats that use them as supplemental, but not exclusive.
I personally use dual ended bulbs, specifically Gavita brand using the Gavita bulb (made by Phillips).
I am actually putting together plans for a large commercial grow and will be using nothing but Gavita Dual ended fixtures, as they just cannot be beat in either cost, footprint,quantity and quality produced. If you can't handle the heat, get out of the grow room! haha.

Keef, take a look at Current Culture. They are a company that makes awesome DWC systems.


----------



## Keef

Thanks NCH !-- I watch what U guys do !-- Little restricted for now but I'll have a little warehouse of my own!-- I am not stuck in any grow method !-- One day they change the law and here I am in a brand new market !--- I get my trick pony and lock up a niche market !--- I can't buy one like Lemon Trees-- but I got time to rustle something  up ! --People around here don't even know there is more than one kind of weed !-- They think weed comes in bricks !--- No idea how it can be used as medicine !--- They gonna need me !---Double ended Gravatis ? ---My time will come !


----------



## umbra

What NCH didn't mention, you need 15' ceilings and a couple of 5 ton a/c to keep them running cool.


----------



## Keef

Morning Umbra !--I'm flexible !-- If that is what it takes-- then that's what it takes ! --  For now I learn to read the plant ! --If there is a mistake to be made --I want to make it and learn to fix it !--


----------



## Godfather

Folks I work ancillary to the outdoor lighting industry so I know a trick some of yall might be able to use to get LED's for a bit less expensive than the norm.  Talk to an electrical distributor in December and see if they have some 'area' LED lights that they are overstocked on or are replacing with a new or upgraded line.  You may be able to shave off about 25% to 75%

I've attached pics of mine.  Specs are 

Watt - 150
Lumens Output - 14000
Work Voltage - 100 -277VAC
Equivalent to HPS - 400 @

This is known as a 6500 as I recall.  Full spectrum.  Runs cool.  Temps in my closet run between 75 and 80.

My only concern is I may be blasting my seedlings with too much light. I've read that you can never have too much light but I'm a bit dubious.  I'll take any advice on this subject I can get.  

I got this one off of a supplier as a 'sample' that I took to a potential customer who is doing a retrofit on a parking lot ('area' light).  I think retail is around $400 but, as I said above, as fast as LED's are evolving it shouldn't be hard to find something similar for less. 

View attachment IMG_4905.JPG


View attachment IMG_4904.JPG


----------



## techrons78

I grow with Bml , fluence ,lumigrow, illumitex and in coco. Advanced is garbage.. Bridgelux and epistar led are not all that great
 If the company is not running an osram, Cree or led made in house like illumitex f3 surexi then they are not worth the money. Spec king seems like good company I'm ordering their mother keeper it's on sale for 199.00.


----------



## Godfather

techrons78 said:


> I grow with Bml , fluence ,lumigrow, illumitex and in coco. Advanced is garbage.. Bridgelux and epistar led are not all that great
> If the company is not running an osram, Cree or led made in house like illumitex f3 surexi then they are not worth the money. Spec king seems like good company I'm ordering their mother keeper it's on sale for 199.00.



The one I posted has a 5 year warranty.  I know a small US company that is more expensive but has an 8 and they actually supply to Cree.  I'm going to try to get a 'sample' out of them next week


----------



## Dan789

Don't know if anyone is watching this thread, but here goes.  
In my two 4x4 apollo tents I'm running a King 1200 watt and an older Lighthouse hydro (each) "black star 240 v2".  When the lighthouse was new a few years back it was in the $300 range, the King was under just recently $200.  Both of those are providing a good deal of light, with somewhat varied spectrums.  
The pic has another new fixture, which I'm trying out it's a Viparspectra 450.
I'm in the tenth week with the buds getting going.  I'm going to post separately the grow. 

View attachment IMG_2095.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

WeedHopper said:


> Quote from Duck,,,,,LEDs are tolerated here, just as any style of growing is. There are many threads on LEDs here. PJs holier than thou attitude just rubs people the wrong way. As it has on numerous forums.
> :yeahthat:


:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked

Dan789 said:


> Don't know if anyone is watching this thread, but here goes.
> In my two 4x4 apollo tents I'm running a King 1200 watt and an older Lighthouse hydro (each) "black star 240 v2".  When the lighthouse was new a few years back it was in the $300 range, the King was under just recently $200.  Both of those are providing a good deal of light, with somewhat varied spectrums.
> The pic has another new fixture, which I'm trying out it's a Viparspectra 450.
> I'm in the tenth week with the buds getting going.  I'm going to post separately the grow.



Looking good. Green Mojo.


----------



## ross

LED's are garbage anyone telling you otherwise is wrong.


----------



## Locked

ross said:


> LED's are garbage anyone telling you otherwise is wrong.



The First-Hand results say your statement is wrong.  Sure there are LED Lights out there that are garbage. There also are good Lights that produce good results for a fair price. I have a couple. I am very happy with the results achieved with them. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1003377&postcount=162


----------



## Rosebud

ross said:


> LED's are garbage anyone telling you otherwise is wrong.



How many grows have you done with LED? How did you come to your conclusions?


----------



## Dan789

Ross, I respectfully dispute what you've said, I'm burning in one case 234 + 108= 346 watts per hour and in the other case 234 + 90 =324 watts per hour in each of my 4x4 tents.  You can use whatever light you chose, I don't care which.  The majority of growers have their bottom line in mind with any energy expenditure. It's for them to decide, and I'm submitting an alternative to what's been the accepted baseline.  Pardon me if I'm stepping on any established guidelines for postings and possibly that can be attributed to my ignorance of this forums accepted norms.


----------



## techrons78

2 Super skunk under Bml600 day 54 ...coco.Vanna..I'm pushing 30 inches depth colas big as end of  baseball bats.20 days to go maybe sooner.tech 

View attachment IMAG0032.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice flowers my friend. Im really starting to like those LEDS.

 Looks better then anything PJ did. :rofl: wait for it,,wait for it. Okay where is PJ,,,he no likey Weedhopper. :smoke1:


----------



## Budlight

I think this is about to get interesting :joint4:


----------



## WeedHopper

ross said:


> LED's are garbage anyone telling you otherwise is wrong.



Not cool Bro. Lots of ppl here are doing good jobs with LEDS.


----------



## techrons78

WeedHopper said:


> Nice flowers my friend. Im really starting to like those LEDS.
> 
> Looks better then anything PJ did. :rofl: wait for it,,wait for it. Okay where is PJ.


Thanks guys ..They will be some monsters for sure.. 

View attachment IMAG0035.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

techrons78 said:


> 2 Super skunk under Bml600 day 54 ...coco.Vanna..I'm pushing 30 inches depth colas big as end of  baseball bats.20 days to go maybe sooner.tech




Praise Jesus!!! Thank You For Posting That Pic:48:


----------



## johnnybuds

WeedHopper said:


> Nice flowers my friend. Im really starting to like those LEDS.
> 
> Thats Where I.m Going!!


----------



## techrons78

Ahhh dear old PJ lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Jesus growing Weed too. Where is his grow Journal? Whats his thoughts on LEDS :smoke1:


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> Praise Jesus!!! Thank You For Posting That Pic:48:



Told u johnny..lol I posted a thread I'm going to keep updating thru this grow..


----------



## techrons78

My last grow ..Turbo sour diesel..picked early at 55days under BML 600 

View attachment 20160321_134019.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys need to start your Led grow journals on a New thread . Okay well Techron already did,,cool. 
Dan start your journal on a new thread. This is an old thread.
These grows are nice and need their on home. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## johnnybuds

techrons78 said:


> Told u johnny..lol I posted a thread I'm going to keep updating thru this grow..




Thanks For The Help Big Time!!! Will You Show Them Cured??


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> Thanks For The Help Big Time!!! Will You Show Them Cured??



Of course...any time..yes I will I'll see if I have from last grow also .


----------



## techrons78

Turbo Sour diesel 

View attachment 20160513_191652.jpg


----------



## techrons78

You must remember I plucked this at least 2 weeks early 

View attachment 20160511_221705.jpg


----------



## techrons78

Sour diesel day 50 

View attachment 20160511_221801.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

techrons78 said:


> Turbo Sour diesel



I Think I,m In Love:laugh:


----------



## Dan789

WH, got it, will do.


----------



## WeedHopper

Awesome. Getter done,,,yehaaaaaa


----------



## Budlight

techrons78 said:


> Turbo Sour diesel



i think im in love  amazing job my friend


----------



## techrons78

Budlight said:


> i think im in love  amazing job my friend



TY bro...tech


----------



## screwdriver

Growing them upside down so the thc flows to bud. Awesome.


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## johnnybuds

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

